# new old story



## leemarvin was rite

years of little intimacy 2 times a year ,, wont talk about it , quoit not my fault dont like conflict , no confrontation not good at communication .


----------



## Mr.Married

Do some reading on the forum ...... countless men and women in your shoes.

%50 stay living in pain

%49 divorce

%1 find a solution

%100 hate going through it

For everything else there is Mastercard ......


----------



## leemarvin was rite

read a lot and see no easy answer , i found a site the forgiven wife and think i am learning about the refuser gatekeeper .. i asked her to take a look at it and i get , i cant find it and dont blame me. my wife will not talk about this , 30 years 3 kids and many years without intimacy , she says she loves me very much and cant put her finger on why she wont have sex . i feel real low , unloved and alone just roommates , no light at the tunnels end


----------



## Decorum

leemarvin was rite said:


> read a lot and see no easy answer , i found a site the forgiven wife and think i am learning about the refuser gatekeeper .. i asked her to take a look at it and i get , i cant find it and dont blame me. my wife will not talk about this , 30 years 3 kids and many years without intimacy , she says she loves me very much and cant put her finger on why she wont have sex . i feel real low , unloved and alone just roommates , no light at the tunnels end


Really? And you dont know either?

She is not attracted to you. No butterflies, no soaked panties.

You are like a brother to her. Who wants to have sex with a brother.

She will likely never admit to this.

There I save you mucho dollars, and many hours. It's just a public service I offer.


----------



## Congress

You seem like a nice person as you don't like conflict, and don't like confrontation.


But you are suffering from a lack of intimacy. YOU are suffering.


Your partner is fine.


Shouldn't you take the bull by the horns and sound the I am not happy alarm?

Sex in marriage is just as important as money, food, and oxygen.


----------



## notmyjamie

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry you're going through this but glad you found this site. There are lots of helpful people here. I suffered in a sexless marriage for quite a while. There is nothing worse than feeling alone while you're standing right next to your spouse. 

I left my husband and as I sat eating dinner alone tonight I thought "well, this sucks, but it's still not as bad as having my soul crushed daily" You've got some tough decisions ahead.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband

Read No More Mr. Nice Guy, hit the gym, work on being the best person you can be.

Not with the expectation of your wife coming around, but rather if she doesn't your in a better place to meet someone new.

I started doing this & my wife asked me why, (like she didn't know), I told her "I want to be with someone that WANTS to be with me, I hope that's you"

Does your wife have abuse in her past? Find the link "Unbearable Lessons" on forgivenwife.com.


----------



## farsidejunky

She is only able to do to you that which you allow.

If the situation is as you say, you have some very tough choices to make.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc878

Your wife maybe a problem but you are the biggest one.

You accept it. You've taught her. 

So you'll continue on like you have been.

The Calvary isn't going to ride in and fix this for you and apparently you are willing to live with it.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

"No light at the end of the tunnel..."

I don't get it. Is divorce not available to you in your country or something?


----------



## MattMatt

And her doctor and counsellor have said exactly what about her issues regarding sexual activity or rather the lack of it?


----------

